# We have a winner (e-collar alternative)



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The cone was bad, it scratched up my paw when I tried to take it off. 

The soft cone was soft, but I couldn't see anything. 

The donut was good, but I kept getting stuck trying to turn around in my crate. And I could only sleep in ONE position.








The bite-not is awesome!!! I can't reach my incision but I can sleep in all the positions I want to. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

That's awesome! Could you take more pictures of it? I don't want to put Sophie in a cone when she gets spayed because they can be so heavy and she's so little. I know I already want to get a onesie so she doesn't scratch at it (is that a problem at all, I understand the cone for not licking and biting, but what about the back paws?!)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Never heard of that. Good to know ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Where did you buy that one? I'm going to get one and the donut for Dewey?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I, too, would like to know where to get one. Would really like to stop Ollie from licking, scratching, etc. as I am beginning to think it has become a habit.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I got it from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003E724DM


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> That's awesome! Could you take more pictures of it? I don't want to put Sophie in a cone when she gets spayed because they can be so heavy and she's so little. I know I already want to get a onesie so she doesn't scratch at it (is that a problem at all, I understand the cone for not licking and biting, but what about the back paws?!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, as soon as I get home. Will post later tonight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I had known about that one!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Can't get it to pull up website you posted.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

That bite not is interesting!! I bought Jasmine the soft donut shape and she was fine. It was a little bit big on her, but I thought that was good so she wouldn't get to her leg.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> Can't get it to pull up website you posted.


Oops, sorry. Only works on phones apparently.
Here it is again —
Amazon.com: BiteNot Collar 3.5 x 16: Pet Supplies


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you! I need to order one of these. Miss Leila will be getting spayed in December and it looks so much kinder than the cones.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> That bite not is interesting!! I bought Jasmine the soft donut shape and she was fine. It was a little bit big on her, but I thought that was good so she wouldn't get to her leg.


Gustave could do it on soft surfaces like our bed, but not on less plush surfaces like his bed. 

His head was always in the air if he tried it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, he can definitely still reach his legs. I think it's good you got a bigger size. 


(Sorry for double post, app being weird)


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Does it keep them from their front paws?

When Grace eventually gets spayed will get her freaky dew claws done at the same time...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Does it keep them from their front paws?
> 
> When Grace eventually gets spayed will get her freaky dew claws done at the same time...


I couldn't simulate that successfully. Gustave did not want to get near his front paws and kinda drew his head back whenever I tried to make him do it. 

Going by this picture though I do think he could get to his paws if he wanted. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I couldn't simulate that successfully. Gustave did not want to get near his front paws and kinda drew his head back whenever I tried to make him do it.
> 
> Going by this picture though I do think he could get to his paws if he wanted.
> 
> ...


Awhh, poor sweet Gustave, he just looks so sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, don't let him fool you. He's been running around all day because we have house guests and is just exhausted now. That's why I like bite-not. He was miserable in the cones but he didn't mind the donut or this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's more pics. I tried to get pics in different positions. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just ordered one! Hopefully it will arrive before Dewey's neuter!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Could you guy please tell me which size did you pick? Im not so sure which one will work for Brisa. She will have surgery on her knee in january. 

THANKS


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

There's an extra guy, sorry... Made a mistake there


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow this looks way better than the cone they provide you with after surgery. I'm going to get one for Boo so I can use it in a few weeks.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabby said:


> Could you guy please tell me which size did you pick? Im not so sure which one will work for Brisa. She will have surgery on her knee in january.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> ...


We got the smallest one for dogs, 3.5 inches. If you need smaller there are cat collars that could work. Definitely measure before you order, sizing is so important for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I said earlier Leila is getting spayed in December. Since then, the vet has said we can wait until January and they will check for retained teeth too. Anyway, I wonder if I could just make something like the bite-not. Is it real stiff, filled with stuffing, stiff fabric...?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> We got the smallest one for dogs, 3.5 inches. If you need smaller there are cat collars that could work. Definitely measure before you order, sizing is so important for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. I've measured Brisa this morning and Im not quite sure about the size. I would say between 3.5 and 4. BUT I havent found a single place that ships internationally! I want one for my baby, that cone caused her an ear infection after her biosy surgery. 
😥


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Does Amazon not ship internationally? Did you try e-bay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes. Ive tried. Amazon doesnt ship to my country. Just one person is selling it on ebay but doesnt ship internationally. 
😢😢😢😢


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive sent emails to all the sites selling this collar and no luck: nobody ships to my country... In times like these I hate living here 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

